# What sort of area are you from and are you an SP, SJ, NF, or NT?



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I used the terms rural, urban, and suburban as options. There may be others but these are the only ones I could think of. I'm an NF (INFJ to be exact) from basically the suburbs of Chicago and I feel a connection to the area even though I moved from there when I was 2. I think I hope to return one day. I dislike urban areas. My favorite atmosphere is probably a rural area filled with young, open-minded people. Where I'm from fits that criteria. I want to see if there's a correlation between where people are born and their personality types.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm ENFJ and from the suburbs.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

ENFP from the suburbs =)


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

ISTJ: I'm from a rural area & presently reside in a rural area.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

INFP, from a rural sort of area :<


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

lt's compicated.

The area l'm originally from is Urban and decidedly SP. l'll say that in areas like that, many people can have...hangups, about a handful of issues that they have all seemingly agreed upon. 

Most have no rationalization and don't put any thought into it, it just becomes fashionable to denounce _____(group of people), usually LGBT or a racial minority that isn't heavily represented there.

Asian people were treated horribly there as recently as the late 90's even though it was technically a racially diverse area. 

Though it's more ''open'' in that you can do whatever you want.

The rural areas here can be worse. A mixture of SJ/SP but very insular, not racially diverse and any progress they have trickles in from the cities

Some sprinklings of NF's who decide they want horses:tongue:


----------



## FullmetalHeart (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm an NF (INFP to be exact) who has lived in the suburbs of Southern California for my entire life.


----------



## pond (Nov 8, 2013)

SP from an urban area.


----------



## fairytales (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm an INFJ from rural england


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

ENFP and real damn close to a rural area, but technically still in the suburbs!


----------



## Necrox (Jul 28, 2013)

NF from the suburbs. Why are there so many o.0


----------



## RedTree (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm an INFJ. I voted "urban" since that's where I lived until my teen years, but honestly I've lived in every kind of area you can think of, from one of the largest cities in the state to a small town of 100 people.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

urban NT

Interesting to see that apparently most of the users here are from suburban and rural areas.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm an urban NF. :happy:


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

ENTP, born in an urban area and now living in the suburbs.


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

pinkmatter said:


> I used the terms rural, urban, and suburban as options. There may be others but these are the only ones I could think of. I'm an NF (INFJ to be exact) from basically the suburbs of Chicago and I feel a connection to the area even though I moved from there when I was 2. I think I hope to return one day. I dislike urban areas. My favorite atmosphere is probably a rural area filled with young, open-minded people. Where I'm from fits that criteria. I want to see if there's a correlation between where people are born and their personality types.


My mum is an INFJ and she loves rural areas too, and dislikes urban areas. Perhaps for an INFJ the urban life is too dense, noisy and close for comfort?


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm a urban SP


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

NF - 'burbs


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

NF, from a semi-suburban area, but I went to high school in an urban area and that's where most of my life and friend group was centered then. I went to college in a typical college town in the middle of nowhere, and now I live in an urban area. My ideal living situation would be in a quiet residential neighborhood in or near a city, close enough to whatever cool things the city has to offer but also with trees and streets you can actually go for a walk in and stuff.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

NT/F, suburbs :bored:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

iemanja said:


> My mum is an INFJ and she loves rural areas too, and dislikes urban areas. Perhaps for an INFJ the urban life is too dense, noisy and close for comfort?


That's how I tend to feel about them.



an absurd man said:


> urban NT
> 
> Interesting to see that apparently most of the users here are from suburban and rural areas.



Why is that? I quite expected it.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

NF from rural germany (yea rural germany is pretty much amazing)


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

pinkmatter said:


> Why is that? I quite expected it.


I’d read in an article that most of the world’s population lives in urban areas. To me, as a U.S. citizen, urban areas strictly mean cities. Given that most of the world’s population lives urban areas (cities), that this poll is an accurate representation of PerC users (which it probably isn’t), and that PerC is a truly diverse representation of the world in terms of nationality (which it probably isn’t), this poll implies that PerC users tend to live in the more sparsely populated areas of the world for some odd reason.

My big assumption that PerC is a truly diverse representation of the world in terms of nationality was one I really had no grounds for making and led to my surprise.

If this poll were interpreted in terms of the U.S. population only, then it makes total sense. (Didn't read the OP.)

Also resulting in my surprise was the assumption that urban areas strictly meant cities because after reading more about urbanization I'd learned among other things that many countries do not distinguish between urban and suburban areas.

...and now I want to learn more about statistics :|


----------



## honoshikun (Sep 16, 2013)

ENFP, and I mostly grew up in the suburbs.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't really fit any, where I'm from is just a bunch of medium sized coastal towns. I put rural because it's probably closest, and I live somewhat close to more rural areas.

Also, I'm an NT, although I feel like where I'm from has a large population of SP types.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

INFJ from the suburbs. Though I have been living in the actual city proper for a few years now.


----------



## Versatility (Feb 19, 2013)

ENTP, suburbs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

NT - rural.

I love it. Too many people and noises in the city or the 'burbs for my taste.


----------



## Dambrosini (Jul 15, 2013)

ENFP 7 from the suburbs. I can't stand cities for extended periods of time. I much prefer wooded areas or beaches, places where I can get a dose of natural air. I'm very much like the original poster -- I'd ideally like to live in a rural/suburban area with lots of nature and atmosphere where open-minded people flock.


----------



## Paxis (Jul 21, 2013)

INTJ from the suburbs.


----------



## School (Apr 29, 2014)

INTP
I don't know. I live in a small town, too small to be urban, but it's not really rural either. I don't think it's right to call it suburban since I live in the center of the town.


----------

